# Every Day Carry



## stevo (Dec 2, 2008)

This may not be the proper place for this, if not, I appologize.
I have been reading alot about BOBs, BOVs, caches, PDFs, etc., etc., etc. in this forum. And I'm wondering, if something bad happens to someone out there RIGHT NOW, are you going to be ready for it? I mean, having your vehicle all loaded up and ready to go is a good thing. Having your BOB all ready to go and up-to-date is also a good thing. And I don't think anyone will dispute that a wise man will plan ahead and set up caches when ever possible. But what about your "every day carry" stuff. I'm sure that many of you either consciously or sub-consciously plan for your immediate reaction in case something goes bad; but I'm also sure there are those that don't.
As I sit here at this machine, I have, on my person, a 4" bladed folding knife, a leatherman squirt multi-tool with my house key on it, a small Victorinox pocket knife w/tweezers, toothpick, nailfile-screwdriver, and vehicle key on it and my cell phone. Whenever I leave the house, I also carry my wallet with some I.D., some folding $, and some coins.
The point that I'm trying to make is this: Bad things can happen in the blink of an eye and all your well-thought out, long term plans might not be there to help you. Think about now-RIGHT NOW.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Leave home without a firearm? NEVER!


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Gotta for work, no guns not even in the car
But my knife I'd rather leave home without my pants, always carry a knife
And by the way TSA you can kiss my ass because laws only punish law abiding citizens.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

no carry for me either on work days...

In the list, where's the flashlight? Tom Gresham on Gun Talk talked a lot last weekend about the need to carry a flashlight as part of a daily carry.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Now flashlights I got, 4 in the car and lots around the house big small led xenon halogen incandescent, I'm never far from a light.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm retired so can carry anywhere. B.O.B. in car-C.E.R.T. backpack with lots of added goodies.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Old gift card with house/vehicle keys and emergency phone list taped to it (waterproof). If mobile phone is lost or disabled, I still have numbers.

Basic multi-tool, Gerber 600.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

i'm never more than 2 mins from my truck









2x full size tarps 
a couple of months of food
top of the line med kit good for numerous injuries
water filter
pocket rocket stove with 5 fuel canisters 
8~9 sharp objects/stabby things, axes,knives,machetes, ect 
rain gear 
boots
a couple pairs of gloves cold weather and work
full tool kit including electrical 
3 ton full size floor jack
torch
5~6 lighting devices head lamps,laterens,maglites 
100 meters of climbing rope
shit ton of webbing
hand winch
tow straps
survival book
solar charger 
inverter
medications

and probably a few other things that i'm forgetting , i also carry a small fixed blade on my at all times so i can stab my way back to my truck if needed.
the truck is fully locked, heavy plate bumpers front and rear, winch rated to x2's the vehicles weight, and a few other things that will be handy in getting cars off the road that block my way. worst case i hoof it down to the car grab what i can and head out on foot, but i should be able to get home no matter how bad the roads and life maybe from the routes i have planned along power lines and other unofficial roads and paths....


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got so much stuff that I would not be practicable for me to carry it all, at least not all the time, but I am almost never more than a 1hr walk from home, or a 2 minute walk from my car. Both of my cars have first aid and survival preps in them, and I always take a get home bag when I leave town, and usually take a firearm when I leave home, and usually a rifle when I leave town. 

Sadly, I can't always be armed because I regularly need to enter facilities where my 2nd amendment rights are infringed by state and federal law 

With the exception of being caught empty handed because I am disarmed by silly laws I can't imagine a SHTF that would catch me unprepared EXCEPT, for a tornado, tsunami, etc. which might take out my preps... That of course is the rational for caching preps in diverse locations.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

From work I'm a 55 minute walk thru the county to get home. So what I need is minimal.


----------



## stevo (Dec 2, 2008)

Please understand, it is not my intention to offend anyone here but to make all of us think a little. I think that it's great to have a whole surplus store in your vehicle, or your closet, or wherever but I'm talking about RIGHT NOW. If things get REAL bad for you RIGHT NOW,how are you prepared? My personal moment of enlightenment took place in the bus depot of Jacksonville, Fla. back in 1968. (That's when there were riots in the street.) At about 2:00am, while waiting for the bus to take me back to the naval base where I was assigned, I was accosted by a man with, what appeared to be, a VERY large knife. I was in a very compromising position in a toilet stall that had no door on it and had been drinking alot. I owe my life to a sailor who happened to stumble into the men's room and directly into my assailant. Since that time I am NEVER unarmed. Whether it is a gun, knife, kuboton, or whatever-I am ALWAYS armed and ALWAYS in control of my faculties. When I started this thread I was barefooted and wearing only bermuda shorts at the time, BUT, I was armed. Right now I'm completely clothed and am carrying all that I had on yesterday and more. Granted, there are rare times when I MUST enter an "arms free zone" like for jury duty, but even then I at least carry a "ballistic ball point pen" with me. So my question remains: what are YOU carrying-RIGHT NOW? Cheers, Stevo (Fmr.Sgt. U.S.M.C. RVN Vet)


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think anyone is offended, It is a good topic to take seriously, and actually one I've been thinking about as I am packing for a road trip with the Family. I carry most of the time (work does not allow it) but my truck is never without my pistol and "Get Home Bag" 

That being said, On my person when I leave home, I am never without my pistol, 2 extra mags, my gerber tool, pocket knife (swiss army), my mini survival kit( in an Altoid tin), cash, cell phone, wallet, a bandana or 2, lighter, and kuboton key ring. My Get Home Bag is either on my shoulder to the Truck, or at work in my Rig with me. 

At this very moment (at home on my person), swiss army knife, lighter, bandana's, wallet, cash, cell, keys, and gerber tool.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> Leave home without a firearm? NEVER!


If your pants are on so is your gun. Or at least that's how it works around here


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

LongRider said:


> If your pants are on so is your gun. Or at least that's how it works around here


what happens if you're like our admin... who's naekid, LOL?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

partdeux said:


> what happens if you're like our admin... who's naekid, LOL?


Suppose you'd call that open carry, since everyone can see what he's packin


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Gerber paraframe. Been carrying one for 3 years love it.
Oh yea and for the last 3 months Glock 23 are my bersa thunder!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

A firearm with extra mags and a cell phone.....don't leave home without it.
All else in the BOB in the truck.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Always have a blade. It's a good tool to keep close by.


----------



## willysman (Nov 3, 2010)

No CCW for me as I live in the not free Republic of Canada. But I ALWAYS have on my person my CRKT M21 knife, my Sog powerlok multiplier, my Surefire G-2 light, matches, a bic lighter, 2 extra CR123 batts for G-2. Also have a note pad, pen/pencil, cell, wallet,USB stick with info. Also carry with me all the time or at least in my vehicle a Blackhawk Raptor X-1 pack with Cold steel recon tanto, 5 days of Candian issue rations (stripped down) a camelback bladder full + a couple of 50 mL bottles of water, a small FA kit,a shemaugh, gloves, and extra meds as I am a type II diabetic. I also then have int he pack any other things I need for the day. In my vehicle I usually have some type of truck/car firearm such as a 12 gauge pump or Norinco M1A or CZ 858 with ammo and LB gear. It sounds like a lot and I guess is but I am military and am either in combat uniform or 5.11 pants or other cargo type pants and always wear combat boots.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> From work I'm a 55 minute walk thru the county to get home. So what I need is minimal.


I suspect that the little girl getting gang raped would think that 55 minutes is a longer than she would like to wait for someone to make them stop.

No doubt was to long to wait for the 12 dead from Movie Theater Shooting in Colorado

Of course I understand that many could give a rats ass about some little girl getting gang raped or people they don't know being murdered in some theater. It is just a mind set I could never understand. What about if that little girl or one of those in the theater is one of yours?


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

on me now and always benchmade bone collector kershaw skyline 25' of fishing line in wallet removed the leather thong from a sling shot that is also in my wallet three silver dimes bic lighter silver necklace belt paperclips and in my hat in the bill ive put sewing needles on key chain i have a p38?(can opener) survival whistle nail clippers and my truck key these are on a 250lb load bearing caribinear and on my belt i have an ATAC 1 flashlight that takes aa batteries and i carry two batterys in my pocket this is my edc


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Ration-AL said:


> ....3 ton full size floor jack...


Hahaha! Same, here! I keep short wood plank and blocks to keep jack from sinking in mud, blocks to lessen pump time.

I have a lot of Makita cordless tools. I keep thinking about adding one of their 1/2" Impact Wrenches to the bug out tub. NASCAR tire changes! But seriously, an important consideration.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

stevo said:


> Please understand, it is not my intention to offend anyone here but to make all of us think a little. I think that it's great to have a whole surplus store in your vehicle, or your closet, or wherever but I'm talking about RIGHT NOW. If things get REAL bad for you RIGHT NOW,how are you prepared? My personal moment of enlightenment took place in the bus depot of Jacksonville, Fla. back in 1968. (That's when there were riots in the street.) At about 2:00am, while waiting for the bus to take me back to the naval base where I was assigned, I was accosted by a man with, what appeared to be, a VERY large knife. I was in a very compromising position in a toilet stall that had no door on it and had been drinking alot. I owe my life to a sailor who happened to stumble into the men's room and directly into my assailant. Since that time I am NEVER unarmed. Whether it is a gun, knife, kuboton, or whatever-I am ALWAYS armed and ALWAYS in control of my faculties. When I started this thread I was barefooted and wearing only bermuda shorts at the time, BUT, I was armed. Right now I'm completely clothed and am carrying all that I had on yesterday and more. Granted, there are rare times when I MUST enter an "arms free zone" like for jury duty, but even then I at least carry a "ballistic ball point pen" with me. So my question remains: what are YOU carrying-RIGHT NOW? Cheers, Stevo (Fmr.Sgt. U.S.M.C. RVN Vet)


Colt cutting horse.
Soviet Makarov full of mercury.
3" boot
Walking cane with 2Lb stainless ball, hardened Ash shaft.
4" chain.
Hell and death[ Left hook,right hook.]
All the evil it took me a lifetime to learn to inflict in ten seconds.

Jury duty sucks,I just carried the cane on mine.


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

And by the way TSA you can kiss my ass because laws only punish law abiding citizens.[/QUOTE]

Amen,


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I can carry a pocket full of crap those goons would overlook.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am never far from a handgun, generally on my person. My EDC is a S&W Shield 9mm along with a Ruger LCP in my pocket. I also keep an "active shooter bag" with me most of the time. It contains a Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm, 3 mags, flashlight, spare batteries, handcuffs, OC spray, a Gerber multi-tool and an ASP baton. If I have my work vehicle with me my armament level goes up considerably.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I am also disarmed since i cant even ahve a gun in the car.
I wish we could at least have a field stripped one w/ some ammo...

But I am less than 1.5 hrs walk away from my work ( or a 15 min car ride)
Once I am home I am pretty secure.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ever see what an AA Maglite will do to a skull when used with intent?it be messy.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have seen some serious damage done by every day objects, especially during domestic disturbances. One of the bloodiest fights I ever went to was fought 1 man against 5. The 1 man had nothing but a sock and bottle of Mt. Dew (no, I am not kidding) and he laid out everyone else. He said he always had a full Mt. Dew in his hands and a folded sock in his back pocket, no one questioned him and yet he felt protected. Of course he learned this trick in a county jail.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I have seen some serious damage done by every day objects, especially during domestic disturbances. One of the bloodiest fights I ever went to was fought 1 man against 5. The 1 man had nothing but a sock and bottle of Mt. Dew (no, I am not kidding) and he laid out everyone else. He said he always had a full Mt. Dew in his hands and a folded sock in his back pocket, no one questioned him and yet he felt protected. Of course he learned this trick in a county jail.


Agreed on the daily objects. As an example I always carry a Black Thorn cane a bro brought back from Ireland never questioned no matter where I go. Hospitals, planes, county, state and federal buildings even jails and prisons. But the sock and Mt. Dew is not one I would not recommend I have seen that sock plus soap, quarters, bottles and what have you fail as often as not. Most often the sock rips after the first whack though I have seen it fail before the first hit. Which is really embarrassing. Nothing sucks quite like being laughed at while being pummeled into the ground.
That said with the right mind set, most every room has something that can be used effectively as a weapon. Though nothing says stop hurting me quiet like a .45 HST slug COM.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

This used to be everyday carry. I carry the .22 mag now, a Spyderco, a Leatherman, a Smartphone, bic lighter, and misc. keys, pocket change, chewing tobacco, etc.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Taurus .38 six shot and http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000IXG44U/ref=mp_s_a_8?pi=75x75&qid=1345411108&sr=8-8. Something like this.

If I'm wearing jeans, it's on me, side hip, inside holster. In vehicle, in between my legs near floorboard, I have a pouch thingy there. At home, it's on nightstand at night and on kitchen counter during the day.


----------



## zenpacifica (Aug 6, 2012)

No one talks about hand held tasers! Certainly unexpected, useful for hand to hand combat and allows you time to reach for your "concealed" weapon of choice!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Genuine Black Thorn cane, 
Nova-Tac 120 lumen light, 
XD.45 compact, TruGlo sights & laser at 5:O'clock, one spare 13 round mag, Loaded with 230gr Federal HST
A Mike Igo 144 layer Damascus blade with Mastodon Ivory handle in a cross draw sheath appendix carry. (or BK2 around the homestead)
Boker SubCom with a convexed blade money clip left pocket, 
a Ken Onion Leek on the Key Chain, 
Kershaw Outlaw right rear pocket, 
occasionally a neck or boot knife usually a Chad Banos MPT or Becker Necker.
On the bike an 
Asp
small sack of steel ball bearings
Stoger Cougar in the tool bag.​In the car trunk an 
AR15, 
Mossberg 590A1,
ammo
Stoger Cougar in the glove box, .
380 Bersa in the console (sometimes carried as aback up.)​


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

zenpacifica said:


> No one talks about hand held tasers! Certainly unexpected, useful for hand to hand combat and allows you time to reach for your "concealed" weapon of choice!


Tasers are not 100% effective known to fail against enraged, drugged out or heavy clothed assailants. In the time you wasted getting out the taser you could have reached for an effective weapon


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

LongRider said:


> Genuine Black Thorn cane,
> Nova-Tac 120 lumen light,
> XD.45 compact, TruGlo sights & laser at 5:O'clock, one spare 13 round mag, Loaded with 230gr Federal HST
> A Mike Igo 144 layer Damascus blade with Mastodon Ivory handle in a cross draw sheath appendix carry. (or BK2 around the homestead)
> ...


Wow you carry all those weapons in the trunk of your vehicle? Wow!

Free country thank God, but wow, be careful.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Wow you carry all those weapons in the trunk of your vehicle? Wow!


Just two guns in the trunk. Though I have to say rereading my post it sure does look excessive, not nearly as bad as it reads.


----------



## ntvtxn (Jul 19, 2012)

For my EDC I have :
Gerber multi tool
CRKT folder
keys with pen light/ window break tool
smart phone w/ light app
hat
revision saw blade glasses
Cash

I'm not allowed to carry any firearms at work

In a small bag (I've seen it called a tier 2 bag on another site)
Fixed blade knife
Handheld led light
Map/compass
Pen/paper
Sharpening stone
Small first aid kit
3 protein bars
2 ltr water (in truck that I'm never far from)


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

If I have pants on, I've got my side arm.

Winter









Summer


----------



## hunterseeker (Aug 4, 2012)

It is better to know what is available around you and how to use it than to pack a supply depot with you everywhere you go. Anything and I mean anything can be used as a weapon if deployed correctly. Most people have a credit / debit card. Held in the fingers and swung at an assailant it can slice nicely and deeply.

That said, I carry a .40 cal Sig for work and either my old retired Sig or a Kahr (both .40 cal - K.I.S.S.) when off duty and ALWAYS have one or more blades nearby.


----------



## Sfour321 (May 21, 2012)

If im dressed,this is what i have on me..
S&W M&P c.40 with subcompact V3 laserlyte
Cabelas tool logic knife which has blade (obviously), flashlight, fire starter & emergency whistle 
Attached to knife is approx. 9' of paracord
And a techlite 200 flashlight
Some $









I work @ a hotel so if shtf while i am at work,i have access to various supplies to get me home....fresh fruit, cereal, breakfast meats, eggs, pancake mixes, oatmeal, cases of bottled water, & plenty of forgotten suitcases to fill for transporting


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

I bet you won't hear this story on CNN or others. Anti gun people hate theses stories.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

SOG Fielder
SAK keychain knife I've had forever
Bonati locking-D carabiner as key-chain
Bandana

I'm running light right now b/c I'm at the park a few feet from my car. Thats where the fun stuff sits.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I always have either my snub nose .38 or 9mm within reaching distance. My mini-14 and pistol-grip 12ga are within 20 steps at most. Also have several 18-24" sword blades available (not the toy kind either).


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I always have either my snub nose .38 or 9mm within reaching distance. My mini-14 and pistol-grip 12ga are within 20 steps at most. Also have several 18-24" sword blades available (not the toy kind either).


Just curious what kind of swords do you use? I've been looking at getting a longer blade, but not sure what to get and not sure about the practice aspect to become proficient with it.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

They are just junk swords I bought off of BUDK. I would like some better steel, but for now, these are sharp and work for what I want...lol


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

2x SOG PE
Leatherman multi tool
Tac light
9mm, 3 MAGAZINES
.380, 2 mags
72 hour bag for 2, in vehicle at all times with honking shoes and change of clothes.

When it is the family, have 2 bags with me.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I have seen some serious damage done by every day objects, especially during domestic disturbances. One of the bloodiest fights I ever went to was fought 1 man against 5. The 1 man had nothing but a sock and bottle of Mt. Dew (no, I am not kidding) and he laid out everyone else. He said he always had a full Mt. Dew in his hands and a folded sock in his back pocket, no one questioned him and yet he felt protected. Of course he learned this trick in a county jail.


I can believe it, I took a friend to see Pantera/white Zombie way back in the day. Now Margret wasn't on the small size standing 6' but she wasn't fat either... We were coming from behind the security rail (longer story, but I will say I knew Dimebag, Vinnie, and the entire WZ crew). Anyway this dude comes flying out of the mosh pit and blindsided Margret with a fist to the head... She gets up and watches with a hand in her hoodie. He comes around again and goes for her again... Needless to say she had a roll of quarters in a sock in that hoodie pocket and laid him out for the rest of the show... At least he got backstage.


----------

